# african pygmy hedgehogs



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

ive reserved my first hedgiepig from athravan and will be with me in 5wks! yay! hes an apricot. dunno if hes dark or pale apricot yet. i know its not the dark one with the mask i originally thought of getting, but its a hog and its mine so im happy  I was thinking of getting the nero 3 cage to upgrade to, and athravan uses them..but ive seen pics and read they get their heads and legs stuck in the bars? and baby hedgies only know how to climb up? anyway, can i use newspaper as a substrate?...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

..cos i use it for beardie and hamster and used it for rats before. but what about the print on their feet?also for litter tray stuff and bedding whats best to use? these are the only things im unsure of as there is conflicting advice on net and i know everything else. cant wait to post pics!anyone got any of their apricots?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> ive reserved my first hedgiepig from athravan and will be with me in 5wks! yay! hes an apricot. dunno if hes dark or pale apricot yet. i know its not the dark one with the mask i originally thought of getting, but its a hog and its mine so im happy  I was thinking of getting the nero 3 cage to upgrade to, and athravan uses them..but ive seen pics and read they get their heads and legs stuck in the bars? and baby hedgies only know how to climb up? anyway, can i use newspaper as a substrate?...


you could but be warned when he/she goes peepee it will leave a print in the cage but not on the hog i think the mos comman substrates are fleeces liners (because they can be washed)and woodshaving...

as for the climbing i too own a nero 3 and my hoggle has never evan bothered to look ouside her encloser



BlackRose said:


> ..cos i use it for beardie and hamster and used it for rats before. but what about the print on their feet?also for litter tray stuff and bedding whats best to use? these are the only things im unsure of as there is conflicting advice on net and i know everything else. cant wait to post pics!anyone got any of their apricots?


some use kitchen roll or chinchilla sand in there litter trays i use kitchen roll but chin sand can be sieved daily and then one litter trays ful can last about three weeks so i am told but i have never used it so i cant tell you my personal opinion sorry.... 

gope this helps iv only got brown and algerian brown if you want pics just ask.... X x


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

My little guy is a chocolate and he is gorgeous..








I really didn't like the cage he came with, it was too small and I couldn't fit a silent spinner in it for him.
I now have him in a 4x2 viv (with extra ventilation) I know not everyone recommends them but it is my personal choice and he loves it.
I have a fleecey blanket as his substrate - if you choose to use that just make sure there is no stitching he can catch his feet on. He had a wee wicker nest but he just messed around with it all the time and now he has a wee house. When we first got him I put an old t-shirt in for him to sleep with, so he would get used to our smell and it seemed to work pretty well. You can use most things for bedding - there are loads on the market. You can also buy fleece lined pouches for them to sleep in. I think the girl who makes them is on the forum and if not she is def on the hedgehog forums. If you are in a pet store most things that will fit a guinea pig or rabbit will be suitable for your piggy.
I tried cat litter in the litter tray under his wheel but he was dragging it all over the place. It was the clumping stuff so it was the clean stuff he was dragging about but it still didn't look nice. I've been using shredded newspaper now, just change it every day.
Some of it is trial and error - just to see what works for you and your hedge piggy 
Good luck with him - bet you are dead excited.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

yes, please do share your pics! i wanna see lol! i spend all day watchin vids, lookin at pics and researching them again and again. aww that hedgie is cute! look at the nose! yeah, i am excited! cant wait to make a deposit! i know as loving as some hogs may seem that its not their nature and it will take time to bond.so if i expect a huffy hissy ball of cuteness then ill look forward even more to when it bonds with us. some dont bond at all, i know. how tiny are they at 8weeks?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

this is our new 9 week old hedgie for a size comparison










they shouldnt be too huffy if they are well socialised - may take a few days to settle in and up to a few weeks to fully come out of themselves and be properly confident around you but neither of my 2 new additions are particularly huffy they are uite chilled already - esp my algerian choc he's a little nutter - no fear at all and only huffy at the min as he's quilling something rotton - picked out 40 quills from his bedding last night!!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

Chuffy a brown at 4 weeks









Thistle a chocolate at 4 weeks


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

gorgeous hedgies! thanks for sharing! i cant wait 5 whole weeks lol! but i have to. so its ok to hold him the first day after a few hours in its cage?i been told its ok before, but also told not to. the old tops you wear and give to them..are they destroyed or are you able to have them back in one peice? make sure i dont use perfume and other sprays while wearing it? am i allowed to use sprays in the room he will live in? cos of respitory things etc i didnt risk it with the rats and hamster. hows best to measure the room temp? cos i got a spare heat mat


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thistle is my new hoglet, which I cannot wait to collect from Kerrie the first weekend in May... wooohoooo :O) I am custom building a home for her... i will dig out the pics on the progress so far and post them in a min :O)

Congrats on securing your first bundle of prickles!


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

It is a work in progress lol x


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> gorgeous hedgies! thanks for sharing! i cant wait 5 whole weeks lol! but i have to. so its ok to hold him the first day after a few hours in its cage?i been told its ok before, but also told not to. the old tops you wear and give to them..are they destroyed or are you able to have them back in one peice? make sure i dont use perfume and other sprays while wearing it? am i allowed to use sprays in the room he will live in? cos of respitory things etc i didnt risk it with the rats and hamster. hows best to measure the room temp? cos i got a spare heat mat


when you get them its best to pop them into thei cage and I prefer to leave them settle and handle the next day as its quite distressing for them to travel in a car or what not. The tops - they will probably paw them a little but they wont destroy them - please make sure there arent any loose threads that your hedgie can get entwined into or his little feet caught. Yeah just wear ext to your skin for a few hours and put in the cage with just your body odour on it. I just dont use sprays next to any of my critters - I dont know of any ill effects but I just havent ever risked it - esp room sprays. Room temp - get a digi thermometer and pop it on top or near the cage of I just dangle the probe into the top of their home - anywhere far out of reach of them but near enough to be accurate to measure their temps - I havent ever needed a heat mat but good to have something on stand by just in case as some hedgies will attampt to hibernate never the less - the weather is warming up now so should be even less of a risk but any heat mat should be statted to prevent dangerous over heating - hope this helps and congrats on your new addition hopefully 5 weeks will fly by for you :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou!! yeah ill leave him alone. ill try not to stare too much too lol. ill keep away. anyone with hedgies on msn?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

*more questions!!*

wow gr8 setup and cool pics! i cant believe he will be so small! i hope i never get bitten or my fingers trapped when it goes into a ball. i know how to scoop them up, but how do you prevent getting jammed in a spiky ball if they curl while youre picking them up?also, if you have a biter is there a way to pick it up without getting bitten? alot of people turn them on their backs, and ive seen em on utube asleep on their backs kicking and dreaming, but i thought this was bad for them? how well can they see?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

if you scoop them up fom each side you wont get your fingers jammed in a spikey ball lol - if you get a biter (one of mine has been) scoop them up with your fingers facing thei bum - it hurts a lot less and stops them from getting the join in your fingers- if you get your fingers caught in the ball I just leave them - TBH it isnt particularly painful and the more you pull the harder they will curl so just relax and go with it - same if they bite as they can hang on - easier said than done I know as its aknee jerk reaction but as I said the risk of you being bitten is fairly small. The important thing is if you ever do get bitten you dont put them back - keep on handling them otherwise they will see it as a way to get what they wantand it will become a behavioural trait that will be hard to break - baby hog spikes are also sharper than adults I found so dont worry if your hands hurt first off - you do get de-sensitised to it also, you can pick them up in a fleece or towel or what not in the beginning but dont make it a habit as they need to get used to your smell - they can see pretty good - my red eyed hog doesnt like bright light though but I dont know if thats just him rather than it being a 'red eyed' trait - turning them on their backs - if they are fully awake they will just wriggle to get the right way round as they want to explore anyway but if they are woken or half asleep will either stay there in a ball or sit there with their faces poking out to look at out and their little front feet - very cute - doesnt harm them but serves no purpose really either - I don know about them sleeping ont heir backs though kicking out - usually they sleep on their side/curled in a ball/sprawled out on their bellies oh and in your sig it says your looking for hedgie bags - pm amyboo onhere if you want some and she has a thread in classifieds in the pets and exotics section with pics - I have some of her pouches too


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou. im glad the spikes dont hurt that much. i heard its rare to get punctured. i will def give amyboo a pm closer to the time and look at her ad. is she close-by? petsathome etc dont sell hedgiebags


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

no hun shes not close to us but she will post em out to you £6 ish inc postage!!yeah you may find the spikes hurt a little first off but no they dont puncture or draw blood or anything like that - its just a tad uncomfortablein the begining when your not used to it and baby/young hogs tend to be a bit sharper - when they quill aound the 10-12 week mark they are blunter (unless its me going numb lol but they definately feel blunter!!) They flipping hurt though if you step on a lost quill accidentally - LOL!!!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thats good to hear. i hope i dont step on one lol. have you msn? its good christy is well recommended.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> thats good to hear. i hope i dont step on one lol. have you msn? its good christy is well recommended.[/quote
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

ty, but when i added you it said it was invalid. is it all caps? maybe try adding me [email protected] there are underscores between the words fridays and my, and my and day


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

congrats on your first hedgie , be warned though they are addictive , i had one and within a matter of 6 months i have 4 !!! xx

if you need any help or questions my msn is [email protected]

stephanie x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> ty, but when i added you it said it was invalid. is it all caps? maybe try adding me [email protected] there are underscores between the words fridays and my, and my and day


added and sowii my msn isnt in caps forgot it was on lol..... X x


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

lol np, accepted. u not online? lol, i can see how theyd be addictive. id love an algerian black. im hoping i can send a deposit soon, but i think athravans busy atm, and i dont wanna make a pest of myself


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i wanna make it some stuff, but dunno what. ppl paint toilet rolls..but isnt it toxic?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I did have msn but it doesnt want to work any more for some reason LOL!!!! Havent a clue about painting toilet rolls - why dont you buy some chubes if you want colour? They are about £2.50 for the large ones? Otherwise anything like normal toilet rolls or paper bags oh and sorry to say there arent any true algerian blacks or salt and peppers in the UK - the closest you will get is a grey. Apricots are nice though


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i cant find many pics of apricot ones. how many ppl have bought hogs off athravan? i know Selina has. Athravan isnt on the forum lately? worried she wont get my pms. tried talking to her on msn, but she must be busy. i dont want to make a pest of myself


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I dont think Apricot is much of a typical colour hence not many piccies I guess - awww I'm sure she will pick up her messages soon - good luck


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou, i hope so!


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> i cant find many pics of apricot ones. how many ppl have bought hogs off athravan? i know Selina has. Athravan isnt on the forum lately? worried she wont get my pms. tried talking to her on msn, but she must be busy. i dont want to make a pest of myself[/quote
> Don't worry got a hoggie coming this weekend off Athravan ...sometimes she takes her time replying but she gets there in the end:lol2:
> Dealt with her in the past and you can rely on her: victory:.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou. i didnt want her to get peeved at me lol, but even tho the deposits not been made yet she has said hes all mine. yay! youre having the albino female yeah?


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> thankyou. i didnt want her to get peeved at me lol, but even tho the deposits not been made yet she has said hes all mine. yay! youre having the albino female yeah?[/quote
> Yep albino is mine:lol2:...sent her pm ages ago...but some how as explained by her she lost them...but instead of just selling her Athravan tryed to find me through this site...so hopefully my baby will be with me this weekend.
> And don't worry know how you feel :lol2:if you want something you just gotta have it:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

lol yeah, i just cant wait to put the deposit down and see pics! lol. u got any pics of yours?


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

:lol2:no pics as yet...But can't wait to meet her...like you this will be my first hoggie been researching them for months.As you are only down the road from me When my girly comes home and settles in why don't you come and visit us:2thumb:.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

that would be nice. i cant wait to meet Noodles!! how olds your girl?


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> that would be nice. i cant wait to meet Noodles!! how olds your girl?


Not long been weaned(i think) but Atheravan pm'd me to tell me that she was ready anytime have pm'd her to say that I can pick her up this weekend ...waiting for reply back:lol2:...Got everything ready just waiting for hog:whistling2:...O/h thinks I'm mad:lol2:.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

lol, what cage you got? my bf is looking 4ward to the hog, but i can tell hes getting fed up of me talking about it and watchin vids etc, esp when i bore him with facts and care sheets LOL


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> lol, what cage you got? my bf is looking 4ward to the hog, but i can tell hes getting fed up of me talking about it and watchin vids etc, esp when i bore him with facts and care sheets LOL


Got nero 4 for my baby:lol2:...Me and the other half keep big snakes...scorps ...and spids:lol2:and lizards so when I said I wanted a APH he was like why????:lol2:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

lol, i am getting nero3. my collection is in my sig.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry guys I know I'm slow with responding to PMs but I do get there eventually, don't worry about sending me dozens if you have questions 

Will be seeing you tomorrow morning Louise with your girlie and will get pics of the apricots soon Blackrose


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks!!  I cant wait to see pics! did you say girl apricot was taken? if still so, is it ok to have pics of just the boy? cos hed be the one im reserving..currently in middle of sending deposit. when i began it said it will be an echeque..so im changing it to an instant payment into ur bank..as a gift so u dont pay your end. thats right isnt it? otherwise echeque doesnt clear for up to 9days and i want to make sure today you got payment. i sent you a pm askin tons lol..enjoy!yay 4 louise!!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

ok is an echeque now lol..i sent payment by mistake instead of clickin switch to instant pay.i sent a pm about it


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

nope.. now instant payment again.


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:Yeah my APH Asha came this morn she is very beautiful:notworthy:...will take pics as soon as she settle:lol2:.Thank you Athravan:notworthy:.


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Heres a pic of my Pickle.. whos mum or some relation to him came from athravan who she had sold to a breeder unknowing that this breeder was awful, so he had a rough start had skin complaints and ring worm.. but is so friendly rarely huffs never balls just keeps me on my toes as hes into everything and always in a pickle..heres him today in the garden enjoying the sun..




























Tho now im looking for a female to hopefully breed with him as hes now perfectly happy and healthy.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

No comment on the breeder as I don't want to get into that again but yes, Pickle is the grandkid of my very first pair and my very first litter


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Hes so lovely even after everything! Have you any more litters planned any unrelated to Pickle? As im looking for a girly now as im hooked! And would like to breed a litter from him as he doesnt ball nor huff only if you make him jump accidently and he goes on his wheel in fornt of people to show off loves baths.. and loves my rabbit! hes the perfect little man! and litter trained (ish) lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

All of my chocolate and salt and pepper lines will be related in some way as although his grandmum is retired I use what would be his aunts and cousins I suppose now! My albino, apricot and cinnicot lines would be totally unrelated but I've just had litters and all the females are sold so won't have any more unrelated for quite a while now unfortunately. There are tons of good breeders on the forums though so i'm sure you will find him the right lady


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

hows it going with your girlie louise? she getting nosey yet? how long is it before theres no risk of mother hedgehogs eating babies?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> hows it going with your girlie louise? she getting nosey yet? how long is it before theres no risk of mother hedgehogs eating babies?


i think it depends on the mother if she is having a first litter i would say 2-3 weeks from what i have read if she isnt then i know people handle babies from 3 days old and the mother be fine but if it was me i would be waiting for 2 1/2-3 weeks old before handling if it was a first time mother they can be verry horrific somtimes so i personally wouldn't like to run the risk.... X x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> hows it going with your girlie louise? she getting nosey yet? how long is it before theres no risk of mother hedgehogs eating babies?


I always leave mine 10 days before looking into the nest and then usually 2 weeks before handling, if mum seems extra stressed I have left it as long as 3 weeks before. You want to handle them and start weighing and checking they are ok as early as possible but you also don't want to stress out mum or add any negative affects but most breeders know the personality of the adults and are good at judging how she's dealing with them.

I have one now retired due to age who would actually come out to see me when I opened the cage and it was almost as if she was showing off her babies - best mum ever. I also had one who ate or abandoned three litters, at varying ages from 2 days to 2 weeks even though she was never disturbed at all. She just hated the babies and would huff and screech at them, either kill them or push them out of the nest eventually. I retired her early as it wasn't fair to breed her on her or the hoglets, and she went to a great pet-only home here as she was just not mum material.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i just bought a nero cage and twin bowls, plus lotsa toys etc.now all i need are fleece/shavings and a litter tray. makes me think alot about my two rats though..they were taken to some rescue apparantly when i moved out before. i miss them so much and wish i knew if they were ok and have them back :'( i raised them


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> hows it going with your girlie louise? she getting nosey yet? how long is it before theres no risk of mother hedgehogs eating babies?


Going brillent:lol2:...Was soooooooo excited when Asha came out sat night and ate some food:lol2:.She is a little Darling tame as anything but at the mo untill she settles right in she only comes out for 10 mins a night:flrt:.I love her.Thanks again to Atheravan
.BlackRose it will be well worth the wait:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

glad to hear shes doing well. ill want pics mind lol! yeah, im sure hes well worth the wait..its a whole month and its dragging lol. only thing i got left to get really is that cute snoopy hedgiebag from amyboo and shes kindly kept it aside for me a while. does Athravan live in cardiff aswell as work there? i wasnt sure if the hoglets were available to see..from rereading the original classifieds thread i take it i could go visit him. i wouldnt touch him cos the mother wouldnt recognise the smell. did you see my little guy? im trying to work out the date he will be ready to go so i can seperate my money. i bet athravans dogs are cute! u got msn?


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm sure Atheravan Lives in Cardiff...send me your msn by pm and I will try and add you to mine.Pics of Asha to follow in next few days:2thumb:.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

id forgotten about this post lol.
Glad to hear shes doing well. sent you a pm with my msn.
Have you got pricked or anything yet?
Hows the bonding going?


----------

